# new royal plec



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

this is my newest fish, its one of my all time faves and the first one I have ever owned


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice royal







Royals are one of the most beautiful looking and rewarding pleco to have


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice innes








They make one hell of a mess in your tanks but are great fish all the same


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a sweet (L191 - Dull-eyed Royal) Pleco, Innes









When I bought mine it was love at first sight, and he's still my favorite pleco by a landslide: how can anyone not love thse buggers


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great fish


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

nice pleco senni


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn Judazzz and his Pleco Brainwashing thoughts!









Seriously, thats a looker. I always wanted one, but there oughta my price league.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

congrats, thats a good looking fish


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

very nice royal. =] that is my favorite pleco.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Goddamn Judazzz and his Pleco Brainwashing thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Looks like the Pleco virus is contageous


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new Royal Pleco


----------

